# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Spots de farm PvE : farming simulator avec des canards

## Nessou

Je propose un beau topic pour que les canards puissent référencer et donner les spots de farm en PvE, que ce soit des spots à farm seul ou en groupe.

Je commence avec une idée récente de farm en groupe :

Saut de Malchor, Point de passage d'Union, Cathédrale de la lueur éternelle, Temple de Lyssa.

Pour ce farm un petit groupe suffit mais il peut-être bien d'être plus pour permettre aux mobs d’apparaître plus souvent. En gros il faut tuer les spectres qui pop dedans à la chaîne et ne pas détruire les fortifications sinon l'event se termine et plus de mobs (farm impossible quand le temple de lyssa est clean bien sur).




Un autre spot sympathique :

Saut de Malchor, Jardin d'Ilya, Sud-Ouest ici.

Même chose qu'au dessus, là il faut laisser les NPC morts et profiter dut loot des revenants.
Nb : à noter que j'ai vu pas mal de fois cet event bug, comme sur le screen ici (Vizunah Square cette semaine). Même une fois remis en vie les NPC restent et n'avancent plus vraiment. J'ai signalé le bug, même si ça ne me gène pas au contraire !

----------


## Maderone

Tu devrais dire ce qu'on y loot aussi. Par exemple au temple de Lyssa Odrhann m'a montré un farm d'élémentaire d'air qui permet de chopper des magnétites chargées. Je pense que ce n'est pas le même loot sur les zombies.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

En ce moment le farming de la crique du soleil est super rentable avec le +200% de Magic Find.

----------


## Korbeil

> Tu devrais dire ce qu'on y loot aussi. Par exemple au temple de Lyssa Odrhann m'a montré un farm d'élémentaire d'air qui permet de chopper des magnétites chargées. Je pense que ce n'est pas le même loot sur les zombies.


BEST SPOT ever

en plus si t'es un Maderone, c'est 2x plus de loots (et vu le prix de la magnétite chargée ...)

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> (et vu le prix de la magnétite chargée ...)


A quoi servent elles ? En général pour ce genre de loot je me contente d'un "ajouter aux consommables".

----------


## Mr Slurp

Elles servent à faire des légendaires, et ca coute dans les 3Po pièces (pour les magnétites chargée, moins pour les autres)
http://www.gw2spidy.com/search/lodestone?recipes=0

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Elles servent à faire des légendaires, et ca coute dans les 3Po pièces (pour les magnétites chargée, moins pour les autres)
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/search/lodestone?recipes=0


Merci ^^

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour un peu plus de détails, voici les usages de cette magnétite pas comme les autres :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Charged_Lodestone

----------


## Maderone

> BEST SPOT ever
> 
> en plus si t'es un Maderone, c'est 2x plus de loots (et vu le prix de la magnétite chargée ...)


Franchement bof... Tu tues les mobs un par un, c'est long, c'est chiant et t'as pas l'impression d'avancer. 
Je l'ai pas pratiqué régulièrement contrairement à Odrhann, mais il m'a semblé que c'était un farm très aléatoire donc pas forcément rentable.

----------


## mikelion

Je me trouve souvent avec d'autres personnes (Faabo, Anneliane,..) à farmer les boss (dragons, béhémot, chamane..) le matin de 7h30 à 8h15. On s'organise naturellement pour les échanges d'infos. On a des gold ou des exotiques, et ça permet de faire le journalier.



Original non ?   :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> En général pour ce genre de loot je me contente d'un "ajouter aux consommables".


Sans regarder ce que ça vaut avant ?

J'espère pour toi que tu vides ta banque de temps en temps, parce que si tu y envoies tous les composants de craft jaunes tu dois être assis sur un beau pactole  ::P:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Sans regarder ce que ça vaut avant ?
> 
> J'espère pour toi que tu vides ta banque de temps en temps, parce que si tu y envoies tous les composants de craft jaunes tu dois être assis sur un beau pactole


C'est ça, j’envoie tt aux consommable et quand j'ai besoin d'argent je vend tout.

----------


## Odrhann

J'en ai plein des spots de farm, mais devant la chute des prix je vais me taire. Sérieux, Sud Soleil est en train de tuer le marché  ::(: 

Je pense qu'il devient de plus en plus intéressant de se concentrer sur les matériaux d'artisanat T1-T4.

----------


## Maderone

Je te conseille de farm à Sud soleil et de revendre tout ce que t'auras loot après la maj.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sud soleil pour les mats T6 ?

----------


## Maderone

Sang puissants/ Crocs sauvages. Ainsi que les nombreux jaunes que tu choppes quand t'atteinds 400+ de MF  ::P:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> J'en ai plein des spots de farm, mais devant la chute des prix je vais me taire. Sérieux, Sud Soleil est en train de tuer le marché 
> 
> Je pense qu'il devient de plus en plus intéressant de se concentrer sur les matériaux d'artisanat T1-T4.





> Je te conseille de farm à Sud soleil et de revendre tout ce que t'auras loot après la maj.


Exactement, une fois l'event sud soleil terminer les prix reviendrons peu à peu à la normal en attendant faites des stock de carapaces et de passiflores.
En outre le jeu à prévus une fuite des carapaces et passiflores (et ecto par la même occasion) avec le craft du dos Dr Octopus élevé et le vieux "Carapace de Karka ancestrale". Les prix vont bien finir par remonter.

PS: Y a que moi que le lancé de crabe rend dingue ou d'autres le font aussi pour les succès.

----------


## Kiyo

(J'ai déjà les succès mais j'ai besoin de mon quota de parties quotidiennes vu que ça m'amuse terriblement de voir les autres se faire écraser par les gros karkas <3)

----------


## Zepolak

> (J'ai déjà les succès mais j'ai besoin de mon quota de parties quotidiennes vu que ça m'amuse terriblement de voir les autres se faire écraser par les gros karkas <3)


Le jeu vidéo rend décidément sadique...

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Le jeu vidéo rend décidément sadique...


Et le pvp et le point de rendez vous de ces sadiques.

----------


## purEcontact

> Et le pvp et le point de rendez vous des rageux


Fixed.

----------


## Guitou

> Et le pvp est le point de rendez vous des rageux.


Fixed.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et le pvp est le point de rendez vous des rageux.


Fixed.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Très franchement c'est le cas aussi. (Mais tous les joueurs PvP ne sont pas des rageux).

PS: Je suis un joueur PvP (Pas sur GW2 pour le moment remarque).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Actuellement, en très bon spot de farming PVE, il y a les deux events instigateurs de la crique du sud soleil.
Avec le MF boosté, il est possible d'obtenir régulièrement de l'exo sur le boss.
Mais également des rares dans le coffre 30 à 40% du temps.

Sachant que le délai de pop permet de farmer les deux events à la suite, avec une pause de 3-4 minutes tous les 2 events.
C'est assez rentable.

----------


## Maderone

Rappel : La mf ne fonctionne que sur les loots de mob. Donc pas sur les coffres !

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Actuellement, en très bon spot de farming PVE, il y a les deux events instigateurs de la crique du sud soleil.
> Avec le MF boosté, il est possible d'obtenir régulièrement de l'exo sur le boss.
> Mais également des rares dans le coffre 30 à 40% du temps.
> 
> Sachant que le délai de pop permet de farmer les deux events à la suite, avec une pause de 3-4 minutes tous les 2 events.
> C'est assez rentable.





> Rappel : La mf ne fonctionne que sur les loots de mob. Donc pas sur les coffres !


Pour profiter des +200% de MF l'idéal c'est de faire tous les events qui pop en même temps que les deux principaux, les émeutes, animaux fou ....

----------


## billybones

faire les autres events ne servent à rien puisqu'il n'y a pas de champions, l'idéal pour "profiter du mf" est de tabasser les karkas veteran en attendant le repop de l'event à champion.

mais pour nous hier soir ça se goupillait mal car les 2 champions étaient quasiment synchro et on n'avait pas le temps de passer de l'un à l'autre.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> faire les autres events ne servent à rien puisqu'il n'y a pas de champions, l'idéal pour "profiter du mf" est de tabasser les karkas veteran en attendant le repop de l'event à champion.


Les autres évent ont l’avantage de proposer une armée de mobs à tuer te rapportant énormément de vert. De plus tu peu loot des gold et de l'éxo partout il me semble.

----------


## billybones

on loot du gold ou de l'exo partout mais pas avec les mêmes ratios.
pour les armées de mobs, je pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de zones qui puissent souffrir la comparaison aux centaures d'hirathi, qui rapportent énormément sans avoir besoin de 200%mf et dont les sacs se stackent contrairement aux verts.

in fine, puisqu'il faut que je détaille, un vert ça vaut rien par rapport à un ingrédient T6 / carapace de karka que tu peux looter sur un karka vétéran  :;):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Justement tu as les 200% MF donc autant en profiter. La quantité de vert lootés permet soit de se faire de l'argent et de racheter ce que tu veux soit des golds (via la forge).

----------


## Mr Slurp

> on loot du gold ou de l'exo partout mais pas avec les mêmes ratios.
> pour les armées de mobs, je pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de zones qui puissent souffrir la comparaison aux centaures d'hirathi, qui rapportent énormément sans avoir besoin de 200%mf et dont les sacs se stackent contrairement aux verts.
> 
> in fine, puisqu'il faut que je détaille, un vert ça vaut rien par rapport à un ingrédient T6 / carapace de karka que tu peux looter sur un karka vétéran


J'ajouterai que dans le cas des Hinterlands Haratis, on récupère dans les sac de bonnes quantité de matériaux T3, dont le prix varie entre 1.5pa et 3.5pa selon les périodes et la spéculation qui est faite dessus. Et contrairement au Karka ou ça ne durera pas, les Hinterlands n'ont pas bougé depuis la sortie du jeu.

----------


## billybones

tu comprends vite, mais faut expliquer longtemps :

un sang puissant T6 -> 30pa/u 
un vert -> 1pa50/u

un T6 -> une galère à farmer en tps normal
un vert -> se farm n'importe quand n'importe comment, en fait ça se farme même pas puisque ça encombre trop vite ton sac pour ce que ça rapporte.

le bonus 200mf rend le farm de T6 sur les karkas enfin vivable, donc faut sauter sur l'occasion car comme le dit slurp, c'est temporaire

----------


## Mr Slurp

> tu comprends vite, mais faut expliquer longtemps :
> un sang puissant T6 -> 30pa/u


Non, 23,6 actuellement  ::P: 
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24295

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> tu comprends vite, mais faut expliquer longtemps :
> 
> un sang puissant T6 -> 30pa/u 
> un vert -> 1pa50/u
> 
> un T6 -> une galère à farmer en tps normal
> un vert -> se farm n'importe quand n'importe comment, en fait ça se farme même pas puisque ça encombre trop vite ton sac pour ce que ça rapporte.
> 
> le bonus 200mf rend le farm de T6 sur les karkas enfin vivable, donc faut sauter sur l'occasion car comme le dit slurp, c'est temporaire


C'est bien ce que je dit, oui c'est temporaire et il faut en profiter maintenant. Mais plus il y a de mobs plus tu as de chance de loot de tout, des verts oui mais aussi du T6. Par contre c'est vraiment pas le moment de vendre ><.

Si tu remplis ton sac de vert et que tu revend tout tu gagne pas mal (vu la vitesse à laquelle tu le remplis et qu'il y a des marchant à coté des events).

Tout ce que je dit c'est que plus il y a de mobs plus c'est rentable. Donc ne pas oublier de faire les event "armée de mobs" qui contiennent aussi des vétérans. Apres oui quand les event ne sont pas la autant farmer les vétérans karkas.

----------


## billybones

CAPSLOCK ENGAGED ! 



LE MONSIEUR TE DIT QU'AVEC 200 MF AU SUD SOLEIL SUR LES PETITS EVENTS TU LOOTERAS MOINS QUE CHEZ LES CENTAURES D'HIRATHI SANS MF

(pour exemple : quand je montais mon reroll :
par run centaure jusqu'au boss (45min?) , je vendais sur l'hv en vente direct pour 60Pa de sacs, 7pa de divers recyclables, 30pa de teintures non identifiées, et je ne comptais pas la vente de bleus et de verts aux marchand mais mon sac était plein à craquer à cause de ces merdes, plus un rare en moyenne par run, sans aucun bonus mf, je te mets au défi de faire mieux avec tes petits events)

TON TEMPS PAR JOUR ETANT LIMITE A 24H IL FAUT DONC FARMER AU MIEUX ET LE MIEUX POUR L INSTANT C EST LES VETERAN KARKA ET LES CHAMPIONS. FARMER AUTRE CHOSE EST UNE PERTE DE TEMPS

SACHANT QUE DE BASE SI CA SE PASSE BIEN TU PEUX ENCHAINER LES CHAMPIONS SANS AVOIR LE TEMPS DE TE FAIRE UN VETERAN KARKA DONC JE VOIS PAS COMMENT TU POURRAIS AVOIR LE TEMPS DE FAIRE LES EVENTS A LA CON SANS RATER UN CHAMPION

----------


## Mr Slurp

Eh du calme Kim, et franchement vire le caps lock c'est un peu trop extrême.

Par contre j'aime beaucoup le gif  ::P:

----------


## billybones

C'est pas moi, c'est les internets. Quand on lache sa furie, faut passer en caps lock  ::ninja::

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> SACHANT QUE DE BASE SI CA SE PASSE BIEN TU PEUX ENCHAINER LES CHAMPIONS SANS AVOIR LE TEMPS DE TE FAIRE UN VETERAN KARKA DONC JE VOIS PAS COMMENT TU POURRAIS AVOIR LE TEMPS DE FAIRE LES EVENTS A LA CON SANS RATER UN CHAMPION


Tout dépend du taux de synchronisation des champion mais en général on en tue puis l'autre (en 2-3 minutes) donc il faut attendre 7-8 minutes avant le repop.

Si tu veux compter les po un rush cita c'est 15-20 minutes pour 80-100 pa donc bon ...

En fait ce que je remet en cause c'est le fait que le gain sois plus élevé sur un simple farm vétéran plutôt que sur le fait de faire les petit event quand l'occasion se présente et SANS RATER AUCUN CHAMPION.

----------


## dragou

> Si tu veux compter les po un rush cita c'est 15-20 minutes pour 80-100 pa donc bon ...


Oo moi qui croyais que la durée moyenne d'un run c1 était de 8m30

Oo
Oo
oO

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Oo moi qui croyais que la durée moyenne d'un run c1 était de 8m30
> 
> Oo
> Oo
> oO


Je joue pour le fun. Pas pour farmer cita en boucle ^^
Je n'est jamais pratiquer le build 4*100 Lame + Mesmer, et je ne joue que Mesmer.

----------


## billybones

Et le cours de l ecto a bien baissé donc sur 15-20min on doit retomber sur la valeur annoncée4

Ici on farme cita en boucle pour le fnu !

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Ici on farme cita en boucle pour le fnu !


C'est possible ça ?

Bon si ça vous amuse tant mieux. Wispez moi je viendrez peu être de temps en temps.
Mais j'ai quand même du mal à le concevoir ^^

----------


## billybones

Quand on farme serious pve, on farme arah en boucle

----------


## Mr Slurp

Alors, Ederon, faut quand même qu'on t'explique...
 CPC, c'est un peu un refuge du seconde degré, du mauvais gout, des blagues douteuses, et surtout d'un manque de sérieux caractéristique (c'est pour ça que purE par exemple, avais comment ton message "Je connais la communauté j'ai lu tel et tel sujets" avec "you made my day")

Bref, ne prends jamais au mot ce qu'on te dis ici, ou pose toi au minimum 3 fois la question de "est ce qu'il est vraiment sérieux".

Dans le cas présenté ci-dessus, un mec qui s'appel KimJongIl in game, ne peut absolument pas être crédible.

----------


## billybones

Lolilol

----------


## Bartinoob

> Dans le cas présenté ci-dessus, un mec qui s'appel KimJongIl in game, ne peut absolument pas être crédible.





> Quand on farme serious pve, on farme arah en boucle


Et pourtant, mon cher Slurp, notre dictateur carpette a raison sur ce point ! Certains CPC d'élite dont je tairai le nom afin de conserver leur anonymat ont le mental de fer et le courage nécessaire à une telle entreprise.

Cela prouve assurément qu'on peut être à la fois totalement inapte au maniement d'un clavier sur GW2 tout en réussissant à en tapoter quelques touches sur le forum dédié.

----------


## dragou

> Et pourtant, mon cher Slurp, notre dictateur carpette a raison sur ce point ! Certains CPC d'élite dont je tairai le nom afin de conserver leur anonymat ont le mental de fer et le courage nécessaire à une telle entreprise.
> 
> Cela prouve assurément qu'on peut être à la fois totalement inapte au maniement d'un clavier sur GW2 tout en réussissant à en tapoter quelques touches sur le forum dédié.


Perso sans mes 30minutes de c1 par jour j'ai les mains qui tremblent Oo

----------


## atavus

> Perso sans mes 30minutes de c1 par jour j'ai les mains qui tremblent Oo


Toi aussi. Formons un groupe de thérapie ensemble.






> Et pourtant, mon cher Slurp, notre dictateur carpette a raison sur ce point ! Certains CPC d'élite dont je tairai le nom afin de conserver leur anonymat ont le mental de fer et le courage nécessaire à une telle entreprise.
> 
> Cela prouve assurément qu'on peut être à la fois totalement inapte au maniement d'un clavier sur GW2 tout en réussissant à en tapoter quelques touches sur le forum dédié.


Pour quoter un membre sur le chan guilde il y a peu: "enfin j'en ai fini avec le farm arah"
Ça veut tout dire.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Pour quoter un membre sur le chan guilde il y a peu: "enfin j'en ai fini avec le farm arah"
> Ça veut tout dire.


Qui ça ? Parce que moi pas  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## atavus

> Qui ça ? Parce que moi pas


Il est où ton mental de fer ?

----------


## dragou

> Qui ça ? Parce que moi pas


Sans dévoiler son nom Nesso?

mmmh dur a trouver  ::P: 

Moi j'ai fini mes farm arah depuis très longtemps hehehee

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Alors, Ederon, faut quand même qu'on t'explique...
>  CPC, c'est un peu un refuge du seconde degré, du mauvais gout, des blagues douteuses, et surtout d'un manque de sérieux caractéristique (c'est pour ça que purE par exemple, avais comment ton message "Je connais la communauté j'ai lu tel et tel sujets" avec "you made my day")
> 
> Bref, ne prends jamais au mot ce qu'on te dis ici, ou pose toi au minimum 3 fois la question de "est ce qu'il est vraiment sérieux".
> 
> Dans le cas présenté ci-dessus, un mec qui s'appel KimJongIl in game, ne peut absolument pas être crédible.


J'avais bien compris, le truc c'est que quand je suis pris au dépourvu je réagi au quart de tour (sans réfléchir), et puis parfois ici c'est plus que du second degré ce qui fait que je m'y retrouve pas.

----------


## billybones

Ici, c'est un peu le "weird part of the internet"

----------


## Bartinoob

> Il est où ton mental de fer ?


Il est de retour, je vais m'y remettre là. Motivé pour c3 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Des commentaires à propos du nerf du farm skelks ?  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

Oui :

----------


## Maderone

Au bucher !

13 po l'heure et demie... Fait chier  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai envie de dire .....  :haha: 
Ce qui est bien c'est que ne farmant jamais, je ne suis jamais déçu des nerf sur ce genre de truc (et même j'attends avec impatience de voir la shitstorm qui découlera d'un changement sur Cita C1/C2)  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Cita C2 se farm ? Je pensais pas. 

En tout cas pour les skelks, c'est quand même con de nerfer la zone, sachant qu'elle est aussi exploité à cause du buff mf... En temps normal c'est un très bon site de farm, mais il y'en a d'autres... Espérons qu'ils ne nerfent pas les autres ^^

----------


## billybones

On peut avoir la liste des autres ?

----------


## Maderone

Non :3



Faut demander à Odrhann ^^

----------


## Odrhann

What. The. Duck.

Ils ont nerf mes skelks ?

----------


## Maximelene

Eh ouais  ::(:

----------


## revanwolf

Selon un des Développeurs,Le nombres de skelks dans la zone "nerfé" était anormalement élevé.

----------


## Maximelene

Plus qu'anormalement élevé, il était "buggué", dans le sens où plusieurs mobs pouvaient repop sur le même point (et toute personne ayant déjà farmé ces skelks pourra effectivement confirmer que ça arrivait).

Personnellement j'y suis allé hier soir, et à condition de faire le trajet complet nord/sud, il n'y a pas une différence énorme.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Oui c'était bugué.

----------


## purEcontact

Le pavillon étant le spot de farm par exemple pour les 4 prochaines semaines, je me pose des questions :

- Que faire des pignons ? les vendre de suite ? les vendre après la fin du pavillon ?
- Que faire du T6 ? (même question)

Perso, j'aurais tendance à utiliser les pignons et les vendre après la fin du pavillon.
Pour le T6, l'attrait de l'argent facile fait que j'ai tendance à vendre immédiatement alors que je sais que je devrais garder.

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que les pignons vont être comme les bonbons. Tout le monde va tellement en looter que ça vaudra jamais rien.
Pour les T6 si ça continue comme ça pendant 4 semaines va vraiment falloir attendre longtemps pour que ça remonte je pense.

----------


## Narquois

Si tu vends tes T6, je suis preneur!  ::):

----------


## Dka

Je pense qu'il faut faire comme pour tout les events, vendre au début au prix fort quitte a racheter ensuite.
Je serais de cet avis du moins pour les pignons, les T6 on commence à parler de sommes importantes du coup je dirais si tu en a besoin vend pour acheter, si tu veut juste les vendre attend que le prix remonte.

----------


## zornn

Perso les pignons je les fourges contre des boites d'équipements histoire de faire des ecto sur les gold des boites et j'ai loot un exo dans une boite ^^.
Sinon les armes et apparences sont trop cher...

----------


## Maderone

Combien de pignon par boite ?

----------


## Maximelene

30 pignons, et 30pa.  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce vieuuuxxxx topic pour 2 petites questions :
- Où farmer les magnétites chargées ?
- Où farmer poussières cristallines ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Sephil

Comme toujours sur GW2 :
- farm le truc le plus rentable
- le vendre au tp
- acheter ce dont tu as besoin

A moins de changements radicaux depuis 5 mois que je ne joue même plus une fois par semaine, farm du bois t3-t4.

Si tu tiens absolument à farm tes matériaux, tu peux faire de la poussière avec des jaunes/exos (dez -> ectos -> dez les ectos -> poussières t6), donc en jouant normalement n'importe où.
Pour les magnétites ça monte plus où moins tout seul en jouant, j'ai jamais pu constater de farm spécifique.

----------


## Kiyo

Pour les poussières je vais faire avec les ecto, j'avais totalement oublié ça donc merci !

Pour les magnétites Papry m'a parlé des marchands du pacte et des récompenses de map, je creuserai de ce côté là  ::):

----------


## Sephil

Franchement je te le conseille pas.
Tu perds déjà de l'argent quand tu dez des jaunes, tu en perds de nouveau quand tu dez les ectos.

Vraiment, je sais que c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus amusant, mais faire du commerce avec les matériaux qui ont la plus forte demande, y a pas mieux.  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

Oui mais c'est justement ceux dont j'ai besoin moi aussi :x

Mais cela dit c'est vrai que j'ai aussi besoin de pas mal d'ecto, de toute façon avec ces parcours de récompense des laps j'en ai pour minimum 7 semaines pour les magnétites, d'ici là je vais essayer de me faire des po et j'aviserai.

Merci en tout cas des conseils  ::):

----------

